# VO5 Conditioners!



## DarkJoy (Nov 14, 2012)

*V05 Conditioners!*

VO5 is probably one of the cheapest lines on the market, if not THE cheapest. I read sooo many veteran LHCFers with deliciously long hair talk about how they've used VO5 for years to condition AND co-wash and their hair seems to thrive with it.

*Questions for you:*

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?
2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?
4. Are you still using it?
5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?

*My Story*
Well, on a whim (and cuz I am outta cash, let's be real), I picked up the _*VO5 Clarifying Conditioner at CVS for .99c.*_ OMG, one of the BEST conditioners next to AO Blue Camommile, if not MORE softening. I used it in my fine 4b/c and even though it's in crochet braids, I could feel the braids softening through the install. Will update when I take them down and cowash in a week. My hair starts breaking instantly when she doesn't like something, so I'll know right away.

DD's type 2 hair was like butter--and the flat-iron she got afterwards was amazing!!! It seems better for her hair than the AO.

I'm gonna follow the veteran gurus and stick with it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?
*
*EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM!**

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
*
I only used them to Co-Wash*

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?

*Nope, they don't contain any silicone which is what primarily contributes to build up.
*
4. Are you still using it?

*Yes, I have about 10 to 15 bottles on stand by (I stock during 59cent sales). *

HTH!


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2012)

There are only 2 VO5 conditioners that work for me: Silky Experience Shea Cashemere & Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie. I currently have about 5 bottles of both. I can use them to co-wash (I don't co-wash often) or detangle. 

I have used it as a DC. I mixed in some honey, evoo, & aloe vera juice. I ended up replacing it with Tresemme Naturals for DCs when I am out of my Lustrasilk Cholesterol or if I don't have any coconut milk.

I alternate between VO5 & Tresemme Naturals as my conditioners.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 14, 2012)

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> There are only 2 VO5 conditioners that work for me: Silky Experience Shea Cashemere & Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie. I currently have about 5 bottles of both. I can use them to co-wash (I don't co-wash often) or detangle.
> 
> I have used it as a DC. I mixed in some honey, evoo, & aloe vera juice. I ended up replacing it with Tresemme Naturals for DCs when I am out of my Lustrasilk Cholesterol or if I don't have any coconut milk.
> 
> I alternate between VO5 & Tresemme Naturals as my conditioners.



I use the same two for cowashing.  My hair hates strawberries n cream...it always ended up so dry and rough afterwards :-(

Never tried to use for DCs.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I use the same two for cowashing.  My hair hates strawberries n cream...it always ended up so dry and rough afterwards :-(
> 
> Never tried to use for DCs.



Okat, so it's not just me then.  I can't do anything with that mess.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 14, 2012)

i like the kiwi & lime clarifying, free me freesia & shea cashmere


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2012)

Questions for you:

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?
Any one that I can get my hands on

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
No

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?
No build up

4. Are you still using it?
Yes

5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?
N/A


----------



## Americka (Nov 14, 2012)

Questions for you:

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple? 2. Does it seem to work as a DC too? 3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem? 4. Are you still using it? 5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?

1. I've tried all of them. I use the Kiwi Lime Clarifying poo/con and the Shea Cashmere poo/con.

2. I do not use them to DC. 

3. No problem with buildup b/c I clarify weekly.

4. Yes, I bought a couple of bottles this past weekend.

5. The other VO5 products did nothing for my hair. I did like the one w/panthenol, so I might put that one back in my regimen on protein days.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Which VO5s have you used? 
Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream
Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie
Clarifying Kiwi & Lime

Which did you settle on as your staple?
All 3

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
I only use it for cowashes

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?
No

4. Are you still using it?
Yes

5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?
N/A


----------



## leiah (Nov 14, 2012)

I've only used blackberry sage tea.  It dried my hair out when I cowashed with it.  I was pretty happy using it as a leave in though.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 14, 2012)

I have to mix it heavily with oils for it to work because it's not that detangling or moisturising for me. I only use them when I wash out my henna as I need practically the whole bottle for that.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2012)

Blackberry sage, chamomile or should I say any of the tea therapy line


----------



## Marand13 (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?
I tend to use any of the moisture milks but will use any that is on sale or according to how my hair feels. I am currently using passion fruit smoothie. I use them mostly to cowash and detangle, but I also use them as a leavein on mine and my daughters hair.But truthfully I prefer suave.

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
I like to mix conditioners when I DC and I tend to use them as kind of a filler to stretch. I apply a ton of conditioner when I DC. 

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?
Nope!

4. Are you still using it?
Have used them for years and will continue to do so.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?

*Passionfruit Smoothie-Moisture Milks
Strawberries and Cream-Moisture Milks
Vanilla Mint Tea Clarifying Conditioner
Shea Cashmere Conditioner
Free Me Fresia Conditioner*

*The Moisture Milks conditioners are my absolute staples!! I will also continue to buy the Clarifying conditioners but I don't use those as much.*

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?

*I don't use them to DC.*

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?

*No not at all and I co-wash at least 4-5 times per week. My hair loves VO5. It is also a detangler and if I want to sometimes I use it as a leave-in conditioner. My hair stays soft and hydrated longer when I use rinse out conditioner as a leave-in. I was surprised that a conditioner this cheap would work so well.  *

4. Are you still using it?

*YES!*

5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?

*I won't use the Shea Cashmere or the Freesia VO5 conditioners again. I didn't get the same softness when co-washing as I did with the moisture milks and clarifying condish. *


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kiwi Lime Clarifying Shampoo
any of the conditioners as I use only to rinse henna.  I have tried to use for regular conditioning but it was a no go for me.
No buildup


----------



## Curlygirly9 (Nov 14, 2012)

*1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?*
- Passionfruit Smoothie
- Blackberry Sage Tea Therapy
- Kiwi & Lime Clarifying
- Strawberries and Cream
- Vanilla Mint Tea Clarifying
- Green Tea & Calming Chamomile Tea
- Some other Fruit sensation line. It was blue I can't remember the exact name but corn oil was one of the ingredients.
- Sun-Kissed Raspberry is my staple! 

*2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?*
I use it on dry hair as a DC/PrePoo. It works just fine.

*3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?*
I have an oily scalp so I don't co-wash anymore.

*4. Are you still using it?*
Yep

*5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?*
I don't use the other V05 conditioners because they make my hair smell funny (especially the Vanilla Mint Tea) and the Strawberries and Cream made my hair way too soft.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn. Ya'll got me fiending!

Lunch break is coming up and I am literally fighting myself to NOT go to CVS and grab one of each line to see how they work!

So far its only been the Kiwi Lime Clarifying condish that has me addicted...the milks are next!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 15, 2012)

DarkJoy-I just bought the Vo5 Herbal Escapes Pomegranate and Grape seed extract conditioner because of your thread!  I have to put myself on restriction because I have way too many conditioners all ready.


----------



## spellinto (Nov 20, 2012)

*1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?*
Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner is the only one I've used.  (I'm tempted to try the Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner though...)
*2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?*
I don't think so.  I only use mine to cowash with and (vary rarely) detangle with.
*3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?*
Not for me, but maybe it's because I don't cowash frequently and I cleanse my hair at the end of every week.
*4. Are you still using it?*
Just re-visiting it now  see question below
*5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?*
It was one of the first conditioners I used when I started my hair journey.  I stopped using it to experiment with creamier conditioners for my thick hair.  I recently revisited just because I got sick of the coconut smell of my HE HH conditioner and wanted something super-cheap to cowash with after my workouts.  I had completely forgotten how well the V05 conditioner works on my hair so I am not incorporating it back into my regimen.  I don't dislike it at all, just reuniting after a super-long break lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2013)

I stroll into CVS and what do I see? All V05 lines on sale for a piddly .89c each!!!!!

Yes, I snapped up a Moisture Milk (Strawberries and Creme), Clarifying Conditioner (Kiwi), and Silky Experiences (forgot the flavor-lol).


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I stroll into CVS and what do I see? All V05 lines on sale for a piddly .89c each!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I snapped up a Moisture Milk (Strawberries and Creme), Clarifying Conditioner (Kiwi), and Silky Experiences (forgot the flavor-lol).


 
Yes ma'am!! I saw the sale on Saturday & got the Passionfruit Smoothie!! Tuesday night will be my first time trying it as a co-wash & I can't wait to see how it does!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 4, 2013)

Strawberries and Creme hands down. I forgot all the rest after I used that one. I co-wash or detangle with it. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## ilong (Mar 4, 2013)

My 5 yr old DGD's hair absolutely loves the free me fresia conditioner.   Her Mom and I apply it to her hair and use it as a leave in and re-apply during the week.  It makes her hair so soft and manageable even she doesn't mind getting her hair comb.  She has VERY thick 4b/4c hair and I am trying to teach her how to care for her hair.  She loves the smell so she enjoys applying it.  Her nightly hair "task" is to make sure she puts on her hair bonnet.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't used V05 in a while. I got mad at them bc they don't make the cucumber melon one, and the strawberry one is hard to find. Those two were my favorites.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Which VO5s have you used?  I have only tried the Strawberries & Cream one. Which did you settle on as your staple?  It is a stable
2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?  I haven't used as a DC but I have used as pre-poo (I add EVOO & Honey)
3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem? I only co-wash with it when I am washing out my Henna.  No build-up.
4. Are you still using it? Yes
5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?  NA

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I co-washed with the clarifying one as a 'shampoo' then followed with the strawberries moisture milk as a condish (1st time!). OMG! Softness everywhere!

Oooo! There was a cucumber one?! SmilingElephant I would have LOVED that! Dang!

Awww ilong your DGD sounds so cute. My DD is the same age-ish (6). V05 works so well on her very long hair. I might try it as a leave-in for myself. My hair hates them in general, but will see how it goes for a  week since it seems to love this brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a few bottles of the Moisture Milks and the Tea Therapy's I use to Rinse out Henna/Indigo. Various Scents.

Once they're finished, I am thinking about sticking to the Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 4, 2013)

DarkJoy

Thanks for the heads up. I just copped two of those bad boys. They were 69cent at my CVS, Anyone else? I don't need anymore, so I had to restrain myself from buying alla' them  .


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW!!  I didn't realize there were so many different ones!  I have:

Xtra Body (my favorite!  My hair loves collagen) just got 4 bottles
Herbal escapes clarifying (kiwi lime)
Herbal escapes moisturizing (freesia)
Moisture milks (passion fruit smoothie) my DDs favorite, just got 2 bottles

Xtra body works really well for me. I have been using henna, amla and sukesh powder a lot lately. I use vo5 to wash out the mixture. 

The kiwi lime has collagen too.I will give it a try soon

I will be visiting CVS ASAP tomorrow!!  Just can't have enough of this stuff.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2013)

There's a huge CVS near my job. I just might make that my lunch hour. The one near my house is small and only carries those 3. Cant wait! Affordable PJing is possible with V05!


----------



## ilong (Mar 4, 2013)

DarkJoy - thanks.  My granddaughter is a li'l me.  She loves being girly girly.   


OK - so I went to CVS and purchased a couple of bottles (12 ) for my granddaughter.   <lol>   She loves the different flavored scents.   I would very much like for her to be well aware of hair care.   

She has her own personal hair care products stash - thanks to ... YOU KNOW WHO 

Her stash consists of: 

Africa Best Scalp conditioner
Castor Oil
Coconut Oil
15 bottles of VO5 ( moisturizing & clarifying shampoo and conditioners) various scents
Cantu Shea conditioner
Herbal Essences (Hello hydration)
Spray bottle for water to moisturize
Plastic caps
2 satin hair bonnets
 - Bad Grandma!!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you really say 12?!?! 15 bottles total?! Noo...nooooo... that is surely a typo! 
Your DGD is truly lucky to have you ilong!

Hmmm... tomorrow, I'll be on the hunt... that CVS is huge! I might end up with 6 bottles in my stash. Nothing compared to you divas, apparently!

Oh and btw, V05 fans: The day is gone but my 'fro is STILL extremely moisturized from my cowashes this morning. Like butta. And I didnt even use a leave-in (I never do). Yessssss! Yessssssssssssss! :reddancer:


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 5, 2013)

Love this stuff when I'm on a budget.
The split end anti breakage gets slept on so much but it is the best one.


----------



## ilong (Mar 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Did you really say 12?!?! 15 bottles total?! Noo...nooooo... that is surely a typo!
> Your DGD is truly lucky to have you @ilong!
> 
> Hmmm... tomorrow, I'll be on the hunt... that CVS is huge! I might end up with 6 bottles in my stash. Nothing compared to you divas, apparently!
> ...


 
DarkJoy - no it isn't a typo - it should be-   but isn't.
I am seriously hoping to teach my DGD the importance of hair care, enjoying and feeling beautiful with her hair,  how much fun it can be (with the different flavors), managing and maintaining her personal items, leveraging a good sale , etc.  I want her to learn, know and practice while she is young.
She has a healthy  collection of hair bows, barrettes, etc. also.
Hopefully, when she gets older, hair care will be as easy as dental care and taking a shower/bath.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 17, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Love this stuff when I'm on a budget.
> The split end anti breakage gets slept on so much but it is the best one.


Ohh there's a flavor for split ends?! Nevver seen this one! Oh no!! 



ilong said:


> @DarkJoy - no it isn't a typo - it should be-   but isn't.
> I am seriously hoping to teach my DGD the importance of hair care, enjoying and feeling beautiful with her hair,  how much fun it can be (with the different flavors), managing and maintaining her personal items, leveraging a good sale , etc.  I want her to learn, know and practice while she is young.
> She has a healthy  collection of hair bows, barrettes, etc. also.
> Hopefully, when she gets older, hair care will be as easy as dental care and taking a shower/bath.


I hope the same for my DD as well! Actually now, she loooves sittin and gettin her hair did! lol

OK, so I only found one 'new' flavor, which is the Balancing one (Raspberry). Yessss!!! It has panthenol towards the end of the list--and lemme tell you it DOES add a little strength! I use it a cpl times a week.

Also,  using this regularly the last week (almost daily) I've noticed a MAD reduction in tangles and SSKs!!!!


----------



## ilong (Mar 18, 2013)

DarkJoy - OK I am declaring it "officially your fault" that I have to go buy more VO5 products for my DGD.     You mentioned  raspberry and I haven't seen that one. So I will have to go on a hunt!  .
I can imagine how good it smells and I know my DGD would love it.

I am sure I will have to go to the more <***clears throat***> "affluent"   neighborhoods to find the new products.  

BTW- I also purchase extra for my neice whose income/expenses are very tight.  She loves VO5 also.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2013)

ilong said:


> @DarkJoy - OK I am declaring it "officially your fault" that I have to go buy more VO5 products for my DGD.     You mentioned  raspberry and I haven't seen that one. So I will have to go on a hunt!  .
> I can imagine how good it smells and I know my DGD would love it.
> 
> I am sure I will have to go to the more <***clears throat***> "affluent"   neighborhoods to find the new products.
> ...


Oooo! You can't put that on me!  Ok, maybe you can just a bit, but it's so gooooood! The raspberry smells nice too! Sweet like candy... your DGD will LOVE it! Your neice, though on a budget, is making a very wise choice in product! Yep. 

Was just thinking I waanted to co-wash and set my hair...maybe I'll use the raspberries and see how it comes out this time  Gonna do that in a few minutes


----------



## ilong (Mar 18, 2013)

DarkJoy - be sure to post how your hair handles it's new delicacy!


----------



## ilong (Mar 24, 2013)

Although I am guilty as charged - buying when I shouldn't erplexed.  DarkJoy is the blame for my purchasing  5 new flavors of VO5 conditioner (including Island Coconut) for DGD .   She has already 'fessed up!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 24, 2013)

FIVE *new* flavors ilong?!?! There's a coconut?!?! Which lines are they one? Are they moisture millks? Balancing? Quick! I need to fulfill some PJism...hey wait--now I think YOU'RE to blame for my new PJ-holic ways!


----------



## ilong (Mar 24, 2013)

@DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooohhh lawd, there's a Silky line!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 24, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohh there's a flavor for split ends?! Nevver seen this one! Oh no!!
> 
> I hope the same for my DD as well! Actually now, she loooves sittin and gettin her hair did! lol
> 
> ...



Yes, it's not scented like the others. It's just a typical conditioner scent, which I prefer lately. It's blue, and I usually find it in the AA hair products section, idk why. But it's still the same price!  

And it gives more slip than the moisture milks for me.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Mar 25, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Love this stuff when I'm on a budget.
> The split end anti breakage gets slept on so much but it is the best one.



This is my favorite too and hard to find on a regular basis.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 25, 2013)

It took me awhile to figure out how to use these.  I use these to "clean"  then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner because these don't do a great job of conditioning.  I feel like the thinness and wateryness of them do a great job of cleaning my hair.  I usually follw up with WEN and the combo is perfect!


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

DarkJoy, shiney_sapphire, Bunnyhaslonghair 

I haven't noticed the anti breakage in stores either.  I will make it a point to keep my eyes opened for it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

V05 is supposed to be on sale at CVS this week for 82 cents so I think I'll grab a few more bottles on my way home after work.


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog - STOP!!!  
You know DarkJoy and I do not need to purchase *not* one more bottle of VO5.  BUT... if I happen to be in the store and I see the split ends anti-breakage I may pick up 1 or 2 bottles and blame londonfog


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, londonfog will have to take the brunt of this burden of guilt... tsktsk!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> @londonfog - STOP!!!
> You know @DarkJoy and I do not need to purchase *not* one more bottle of VO5. BUT... if I happen to be in the store and I see the split ends anti-breakage I may pick up 1 or 2 bottles and blame londonfog


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

DarkJoy - so how many bottles are you going to buy at that "huge CVS" near your job?

OK - I have to share.  This morning I was doing my DGD hair and I asked her if she wanted Strawberry  on her hair?  She replied - no I want the peachie one.   - I know I am creating a hair product PJ in my DGD.  But I would rather one day she post on LHCF how her DGM kept her hair product stash supplied for good hair practices than post on bad relaxers, weaves, extensions.  etc.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes, @londonfog will have to take the brunt of this burden of guilt... tsktsk!


 
DarkJoy

Guilty as charged!! I work for one of their corporate offices & my sister works in a retail store honey chile so y'all liable to be charging me all the time!  Now quit playing & tell me how that raspberry one worked before I get off! LOLOL!


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

Walmart stores in my area typically sell VO5 for $.74 BUT they don't always have the latest and greatest.


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog - GIRLLLLLL - you are hereby banded from this thread!!! You are (smart)  doing some job security type promoting here - by telling us hair PJs what's new on the market for VO5.

But you really need to tell the folks at VO5 that you do your part in promoting sales.


If VO5 only knew how much business these forums LHCF, hairlista, BHM, etc
is responsible for - they would be up in here doing something.

I participate in 3 forums for my business and all of them have supplier sections.  And you can bet believe those suppliers do doggone good business through those forums.   They are also embedded  focus groups, beta groups when the suppliers develop and want to trial a new product.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> @londonfog - GIRLLLLLL - you are hereby banded from this thread!!! You are (smart) doing some job security type promoting here - by telling us hair PJs what's new on the market for VO5.
> 
> But you really need to tell the folks at VO5 that you do your part in promoting sales.
> 
> ...


 
ilong, Oh nooo! I work for the corporate office for CVS! If I worked for V05 we all would have the hook-up in here because I'd be going strong in the marketing department. Coupons & more coupons on top of sales!!! Then I'd buy company stock while I was at it!


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog - sorry my bad!!!

correction:

@londonfog - GIRLLLLLL - you are hereby banded from this thread!!! You are (smart) doing some job security type promoting here - by telling us hair PJs what's new on the market for VO5 *and what's on sale at CVS.*

But you really need to tell the folks at *CVS* that you do your part in promoting sales.


If *CVS* only knew how much business these forums LHCF, hairlista, BHM, etc
is responsible for - they would be up in here doing something



better???


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Guilty as charged!! I work for one of their corporate offices & my sister works in a retail store honey chile so y'all liable to be charging me all the time!  Now quit playing & tell me how that raspberry one worked before I get off! LOLOL!




londonfog That raspberry is GOOD! I'm using it to add extra protein a cpl times a week to my regimen. Panthenol is like 6th to last on the ingredients list. So it's not much. My hair doesnt get mushy soft as it can with the moisture milks using the Raspberry Balancing flavor... oh yes! Yes! Do grab a bottle---or 10 (and not blame me )

ilong, that big CVS which is warehouse size, was WIPED OUT during the last sale! But from what I can see they didn't have the newer ones. I did pick up that Raspberry. Their V05 inventory was less than the small CVS near my home. I didnt like that . I was at CVS earlier today and totally forgot!  hmm... what to do, what to do....


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

DarkJoy - you are such an enabler!!!


----------



## Bublin (Mar 25, 2013)

Joining this thread.....just realised i have a huge stash of vo5.  It's the only brand i use for co washing.  The UK doesn't have all these flavours though.....or do they?   I will be doing a feild survey during my lunch break tomorrow!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the V05 thread @Bublin! Looks like they have a couple of new lines! For our fine hair, I recommend the Balancing line  Smells soooo tasty!

I would like to find this antibreakage line, however. I'll be on the hunt this week--just looking of course !


----------



## Bublin (Mar 26, 2013)

I've found out that the UK version of all these fruity flavours is called Alberto Balsam.

For any ladies in the UK they're sold in Superdrug and 99p shop.

Today I bought....
Coconut &Lychee
Juicy Green Apple
Anti Oxidant Blueberry
Mandarin & Papaya
Intensive Conditioning Treatment - Honey & Almond Extracts
I also saw Strawberries and Cream but the label said it contained soy which my hair doesn't like.

Superdrug sell their own version and bought...
Raspberry & Macadamia Nut
Cherry & Fig


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 26, 2013)

GREEN APPLE?!?!  *faints*

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 26, 2013)

I've used all of them and I don't have any preference.
I prefer washing with watery (and cheap) condishes over creamier ones.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> GREEN APPLE?!?!  *faints*
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



It smells wonderful!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. Seems my hair prefers watery too! Wonder if having fine hair had anything to do with it.

Gotta go to cvs for Easter supplies...gonna stock up while IM there...hoping there's some green apple...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2013)

No green apple 

The warehouse CVS has an abysmall supply. However, I did get a Passionfruit Smoothie, another Clarifying condish, and another Raspberry.

Uhh... I think my stash is now around 8 bottles  However, I go through them fast with my DD's almost WL hair and my NL hair soaks it up... uh... yeah... 

Heading to Walmart today...wonder what their stock looks like 

#blamethisthread


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 6, 2013)

I cant believe this!!!! 

I went to the BSS and found a blackberry and tea flavor! But why....why...when they rung it up it costs $1.99??! I sure did tell her to put that away that I didn't want it cuz I could get it at CVS for .89. She just . Whatever crazy Korean lady.

They are ripping people off! Sad, too, cuz I havent seen that flavor anywhere!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 6, 2013)

I tried the blueberry and it has no slip at all and it wasn't very moisturising.  Not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear bad condish's work great as shaving creams Bublin... IDK. Or you can add oils to it?


----------



## adalexandria (Apr 11, 2013)

Because of this thread, I tried the blue anti-breakage conditioner.  It is wonderful!   So much slip, and I feel like my hair stayed better moisturized today (I co-wash daily).  Passion Fruit Smoothie was my fave, but I think it has officially been replaced.  I found it in a bodega (I'm in NYC)


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome adalexandria! For some reason, the moisture in the V05s are so long lasting. It doesn't make sense being so cheap...it's like the 8th Wonder of the World 

 that passion fruit--i JUST tried it this week. Amazing stuff and great scent...however, I think the strawberries and cream is just a teeeeeeny more moisturizing but not enough to replace it. Nope. My nose loves it so it's a keeper.


----------



## adalexandria (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy!  I love V05s. Co-washing makes me go through a ton of conditioner, so I'm happy I found something that moisturizes really well and is cheap on top of that!  The Strawberries and Cream is definitely , but I do love the Passion Fruit just a bit more.  I usually alternate between those two...I think I get just a drop more slip with Passion Fruit? lol.  

I've also started using Island Coconut.  It's pretty good so far! I (surprisingly) didn't like Shea Cashmere.  It made my hair feel harder.  Free Me Freesia disappointed me, too.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

Wake up V05ers!  Just seeing how you're doing and if you tried any new flavors 

The air here gets very dry at times and I've found a balance by V05ing 2 to 3x a week. Funny thing is I can not use the strawberries and cream as much as I like it. It's TOO moisturizing. My hair is just too porous. I can probably get away with it once every 2 weeks. Otherwise, I get tipped into moisture overload.

So, I'm working on keeping moisture-protein balance and the Raspberries seems to be working for cowashes. It has panthenol and a little soy protein I think and it keeps away the  mush hair. Love it! I do end up using a stronger protein treatment now on regular wash or henna days.

Any other updates?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

curious about that coconut adalexandria it sounds delicious! Is it a moisture milk or is it from the balancing line? Or even the tea line? lol. So many lines!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> WOW!!  I didn't realize there were so many different ones!  I have:
> 
> Xtra Body (my favorite!  My hair loves collagen) just got 4 bottles
> Herbal escapes clarifying (kiwi lime)
> ...



These are the only ones I've been able to find 
I went to three different CVS stores one day last month (not that many in Chicago) and about three Osco stores. 

I wanna try some different ones. Where else are you guys finding them?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> These are the only ones I've been able to find
> I went to three different CVS stores one day last month (not that many in Chicago) and about three Osco stores.
> 
> I wanna try some different ones. Where else are you guys finding them?



Ain't never seen that xtra body one.  I wanna try it.

I find them also at all major grocery.chains, drug stores and even some dollar stores! Don't forget.the bss. They have them too.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## adalexandria (May 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> curious about that coconut @adalexandria it sounds delicious! Is it a moisture milk or is it from the balancing line? Or even the tea line? lol. So many lines!



DarkJoy, yesss, it's good. I attached a pic!  It is from the "Silky Experiences" line.  I'm not sure if it has more protein than the other ones, but it always feels like it (a bit heavier, makes my hair feel stronger, etc).  I was finding it pretty easily it at my local Dollar Store, but sadly they haven't had it for the past month.   I started using the blue Anti-breakage one instead, which i LOVE now.  So ridiculously moisturizing!! But I need to try that Raspberries one you mentioned, too....hmmm....so many lines, so little time!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> These are the only ones I've been able to find
> I went to three different CVS stores one day last month (not that many in Chicago) and about three Osco stores.
> 
> I wanna try some different ones. Where else are you guys finding them?



Update:
Went to Dollar Tree. Found the Herbal Escapes pomegranate & grapeseed strengthening one. This one had 10% more free too!!  It smells really good and I don't see any protein listed in the ingredients 

Cant wait to try it. If its good now I know where to find plenty more. 

Anybody used this one before??

ETA:  i finally tried this one today at 13 weeks post. My hair came out soft, fluffy and completely detangled. I only had a small amount of shed hairs and no breaks. This one is a lot thicker than some of the others. It is not runny at all. Im going back to the $Tree tomorrow to rack up on this and Xtra Body

It is now one of my staples!!

Here is a better pic


----------



## soonergirl (May 23, 2013)

Just stopping by I love vo5 too!!!!


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 24, 2013)

VO5 is my go-to in the summer for W-N-Gs!!!

Love the tea & the xtra body lines-

always available.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok I'm late to the party. I just tried the Tea therapy line the other day and OMG...I love it!I didn't think anything could top Moisture Milks but the Tea therapy line is right up there with it. So far I've co-washed with the Calming Chamomile Tea condish and the Blackberry Sage tea condish. They are both moisturizing, give a lot of slip, and really feel good on the scalp. They both smell really good too. 

I tried the herbal escapes and silky experiences line and they were good but I didn't like them as much as the Moisture milks for my hair. I guess that's what stopped me from trying the tea therapy line.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Vo5 salon series line? I bought the moisturizing conditioner but I haven't used it fully yet. I put some on my ends as a leave-in just to see how my hair would respond and I was impressed that my ends stayed moist. It is VERY thick.


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe (Aug 2, 2013)

I have used passion fruit smoothie, Shea cashmere and Blackberry & Sage Revitalizing Conditioner. I use them as leave in conditioners though. I no longer use rinse out or deep conditioner but in my opinion, I don't think it would work as a deep conditioner. The hair can really only absorb water, certain oils and Hydrolyzed proteins. Excess ingredients in conditioner just serve to coat and smooth the surface of the hair. Shampoo has a slight negative charge which causes the hair cuticles to slightly raise causing it to feel rough and tangled. V05 conditioners serve to smooth it back down like any rinse out conditioner but will not repair your hair. These are mostly good for leave in conditioners, co washing and rinse out conditioners. If you want a deep conditioner, it is best to go out and buy a product labeled as a deep conditioner.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 2, 2013)

I love the clarifying kiwi conditioner, it  makes my  hair so soft  and  detangled.  I did a relaxer two weeks ago and the neutralizing shampoo made my hair  like a brillo pad and felt slightly tangled and i use Jane Carter  shampoo and it brought  it back to normal feeling hair  but that V05 TRANSFORMED IT! My hair instantly got sooo soft  and  silky and i was  able to run my fingers  thought EASILY! I'm thinking of using that before each deep conditioning sessions or after and its the newer formula


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 6, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I love the clarifying kiwi conditioner, it  makes my  hair so soft  and  detangled.  I did a relaxer two weeks ago and the neutralizing shampoo made my hair  like a brillo pad and felt slightly tangled and i use Jane Carter  shampoo and it brought  it back to normal feeling hair  but that V05 TRANSFORMED IT! My hair instantly got sooo soft  and  silky and i was  able to run my fingers  thought EASILY! I'm thinking of using that before each deep conditioning sessions or after and its the newer formula



I have this at home but haven't tried yet. I see it has hydrolyzed collagen and my hair likes that. Will be trying soon.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2013)

Still using the Kiwi for my mid-week cowash. Ran out a cpl weeks ago though so been using something else until that runs out too. For my 2min condish after the kiwi, still using the balancing line.

Will have to check out this salong line that @SunRai Naturals mentioned! Haven't seen it in the stores here at all and I'm always lookin! 

Welcome to the V05 love thread Lilmama1011 and @mshoneyfly!  If you don't like one there's so many to try and at less than $1, PJing in this case is soooo not a big deal!


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the silky experience island coconut moisturizing conditioner. I'm going to cowash with it tonight!


----------



## LovelyMiracle (Aug 7, 2013)

The V05 Extra Body Voluminizing conditioner is the ONLY cheapie conditioner that defines my cottony coily 4a/b hair.  It's the first thing I searched for when I decided to grow out my hair from a ultra short boy cut a few months ago.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to pick me up some strawberries and cream, I keep hearing great things and i saw it at the super market for 79 cents, don't know if they have that particular one but I'm also looking to try the tea one, I don't know why assume all their conditioners are going to work for my hair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 14, 2013)

V05 is the best EVER! Collagen, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Protein. If you want to thicken your hair cowashing with v05 is where its at!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 14, 2013)

Might try the volume one as well, if I use the volume one and deep condition after applying with my conditioner of choice will that mess up the voluming effect or it doesn't really add volume?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

The strawberry one will change your cowash life Lilmama1011. Matter of fact.im just about out so need more. The other flavors from that moisturizing line are not as good. The cashmere one does not impress.

Will have to snap one up from the volume line as well this week.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

LovelyMiracle said:


> The V05 Extra Body Voluminizing conditioner is the ONLY cheapie conditioner that defines my cottony coily 4a/b hair.  It's the first thing I searched for when I decided to grow out my hair from a ultra short boy cut a few months ago.



Gonna have to buy one! Hope it's in my area. I've got fine cottony 4b too. This sounds promising.

Any particular flavor work better for you?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## grownwomanaz (Aug 14, 2013)

I've tried a lot of conditioners, cheap and expensive, but Vo5 has remained a staple from the beginning of my HHJ. I love them as leave-ins too because they don't have cones and they don't dry my hair out.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got my strawberries and cream conditioner today


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 16, 2013)

THEY CHANGED THE FORMULA!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!







Bought some yesterday and the label says improved scent or something. I smelt it and yea...the Strawberries smell more like kids' bubble gum. It's REALLY loud. I co-washed DD's hair with it and it wasn't exactly the same and the sticky sweet scent stayed on her hair  Not the same silky softness as usual...IDK. Havent tried it on me yet. 

Havent done a label comparison either. Maybe I'm paranoid...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> THEY CHANGED THE FORMULA!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Bought some yesterday and the label says improved scent or something. I smelt it and yea...the Strawberries smell more like kids' bubble gum. It's REALLY loud. I co-washed DD's hair with it and it wasn't exactly the same and the sticky sweet scent stayed on her hair  Not the same silky softness as usual...IDK. Havent tried it on me yet.
> 
> Havent done a label comparison either. Maybe I'm paranoid...



I have the one that says improved, but it doesn't smell like you said


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> THEY CHANGED THE FORMULA!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Bought some yesterday and the label says improved scent or something. I smelt it and yea...the Strawberries smell more like kids' bubble gum. It's REALLY loud. I co-washed DD's hair with it and it wasn't exactly the same and the sticky sweet scent stayed on her hair  Not the same silky softness as usual...IDK. Havent tried it on me yet.
> 
> Havent done a label comparison either. Maybe I'm paranoid...



I hope it its still moisturizing , now I'm scared it might make it dry or something even though I deep condition after. I think cvs has the old formula, I looked online DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 16, 2013)

It smells sticky sweet to me Lilmama1011. But everyone's smell tolerance is way different.

As for CVS, that's where I got mine and its the new improved on.

Matter of fact, I use the clarifying kiwi one to 'wash' with. It's "improved too". I still have some of the old one so will compare the ingredients tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 17, 2013)

I mix a little with my deep conditioners.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Aug 18, 2013)

Always trying to improve upon what don't need improving just leave it the way I like it please grumble lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought like 40 bottles of the old formula because I knew they had reformulated. I can't afford to lose the best cheapie rinsing condish I've ever used. LAWD WHY?!*insert ugly cry face here*


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was looking up yesterday was clarifying conditioners suppose to clarify because the new formula clarifying conditioner makes my hair so soft and they said yeah it does clarify and shouldn't be used daily, even though I don't wash my hair daily if I did I would probably use it daily  and someone stated on a review it made their hair really dry, I guess it does depend on your hair. Majority of conditioners for my hair is meh, now all of a sudden it seems like I'm starting to find things that work for me. I hope the new formula strawberries and cream works for my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 24, 2013)

The straw berries and creams was fine. Definitely after washing my hair it made it soft with the couple of seconds i left it on, but I think the clarifying kiwi might be a tad bit moisturizing, but I could work with the strawberries and cream though


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft send me some pretty please I'll take only 5 bottles. The blackberry sage conditioner and strawberries and milk are my favorites. 

TIA


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 24, 2013)

I tried the Ocean Refresh one I found at Walmart. It gave me nice moisture and tamed my NG better than a DC.


----------



## bluevalentine (Aug 25, 2013)

I love vo5conditioners been using em for years my fave is passion fruit smoothie. But I am going to go purchase some of these other flavors u ladies r raving About.  I don't know what's in it but it works better than some of the more expensive conditioners in my stash.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 25, 2013)

sweetface252 said:


> I love vo5conditioners been using em for years my fave is passion fruit smoothie. But I am going to go purchase some of these other flavors u ladies r raving About.  I don't know what's in it but it works better than some of the more expensive conditioners in my stash.



So true, I don't have a favorite pricey conditioner, only 5 dollar ones or less


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have loved VO5 since I started using these as my cowash for henna about two years ago. I was shocked when I started seeing them at the grocery store for 49 cents (used to buy at the dollar store). I might have gone overboard... 

As of today, I have at least ten each of the following in my closet:

Passion Fruit Smoothie 
Kiwi Lime Squeeze
Strawberries & Cream
Free Me Freesia

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 25, 2013)

Now I want to try passion fruit, I will wait until I'm out though. Don't want to be a pack rat


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 25, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I have loved VO5 since I started using these as my cowash for henna about two years ago. I was shocked when I started seeing them at the grocery store for 49 cents (used to buy at the dollar store). I might have gone overboard...
> 
> As of today, I have at least ten each of the following in my closet:
> 
> ...



Old formulas or new formulas ? Duchess007


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Old formulas or new formulas ? Duchess007



I've been using the Kiwi since the oooold formula, but just started using the others this year.  I assume they're all whatever the latest respective formulation is.  I plan on trying every one if I can. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

Duchess007

I really like the freesia one. It has keratin and my hair absolutely adores it!


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks, mshoneyfly!  I just used that for the first time this weekend and loved it.  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> It smells sticky sweet to me Lilmama1011. But everyone's smell tolerance is way different.
> 
> As for CVS, that's where I got mine and its the new improved on.
> 
> Matter of fact, I use the clarifying kiwi one to 'wash' with. It's "improved too". I still have some of the old one so will compare the ingredients tomorrow.



DarkJoy now I see what you mean. I had the opportunity to smell the old formula of the strawberries and cream and the new formula does smell artificial. The old one smelled way better. I should of never even responded if I didn't know what the old formula smelled like :rollseyes:  This particular supermarket had the most fragrances I ever saw, I saw champagne kisses, I usually see the purple shampoo but I saw the conditioner for the first time, I saw coconut, and ocean breeze, kinds i never knew existed. I can't wait to try to them!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 17, 2013)

Does the V05 Clarifying Conditioner really clarify your hair?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> Does the V05 Clarifying Conditioner really clarify your hair?



I looked it up and it actually does. But to me it is so moisturizing. Some people say the kiwi conditioner dried their hair out. I would use it over the shampoos. I forgot I had a clarifying conditioner and went out and brought ors aloe shampoo and mad because now I don't want it and forgot i was using v05 clarifying conditioner and my roots get tangled but I don't have the receipt and i would of hand to exchange instead of getting my money back from the bss lexmarie


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the clarifying one too. Its sooo moisturizing for me!!! 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2013)

Oooo Lilmama1011!! You got all them flavors near you?! I'm jealous !
As for the scent, yea you made me think I was losing my mind before!  Yes, it is definately more chemical smell. I compared the ingredients and they are exactly the same, though.

@Lexsmarie it does clarify if you dont heavy seal or use grease. I use both and if I was heavy handed, it doesnt work. However, I do a full Ayurvedic wash once a week.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am on a mission to stock up my VO5 inventory. My hubby and I have been going from store to store buying up everything that's 70 cents or less. :-D I'll update this post when we're done and let you know what we found.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

ETA a list of items... this will last me a year!


Freesia x8
Kiwi x22
Strawberry x22
Passion fruit x8
Shea x18
Coconut x5
Green tea x26
Blackberry x23
Extra body x12
Ocean Breeze x2

NOTE: Although we didn't buy at this price, just about every one of these was available for $1.10 at CVS or at Dollar Tree (for $1).


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oooo Lilmama1011!! You got all them flavors near you?! I'm jealous !
> As for the scent, yea you made me think I was losing my mind before!  Yes, it is definately more chemical smell. I compared the ingredients and they are exactly the same, though.
> 
> @Lexsmarie it does clarify if you dont heavy seal or use grease. I use both and if I was heavy handed, it doesnt work. However, I do a full Ayurvedic wash once a week.


 
That's weird that its the same. They did say improved fragrance, so maybe the fragrance is the only thing that's different DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2013)

My DD nailed it tonight Lilmama1011! She didnt recognize the smell when I put it on her hair. I told her it was the strawberries one. She said it smells "yucky" then said "I know! They put more cream smell in it."

She's right! THere's less strawberry smell and more of a sweet cream scent now.

Boom! There it is.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> My DD nailed it tonight Lilmama1011! She didnt recognize the smell when I put it on her hair. I told her it was the strawberries one. She said it smells "yucky" then said "I know! They put more cream smell in it."
> 
> She's right! THere's less strawberry smell and more of a sweet cream scent now.
> 
> Boom! There it is.



Ooooooo, that's what it is DarkJoy. I like the way the old one smells better. It makes me want that candy called creamcicles DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2013)

We all do Lilmama1011. She dont like the creamy smell either. The old strawberry smell is better. Oh well. Works the same at least. I wanna find the coconut one now, though. You gone send me out on a treasure hunt soon.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> We all do Lilmama1011. She dont like the creamy smell either. The old strawberry smell is better. Oh well. Works the same at least. I wanna find the coconut one now, though. You gone send me out on a treasure hunt soon.



I didn't even know they had a coconut until I saw it yesterday, I want the tea one though but I don't want to overstock cabinets. I want to wait until I have one conditioner and just the two V05 left DarkJoy


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I am on a mission to stock up my VO5 inventory. My hubby and I have been going from store to store buying up everything that's 70 cents or less. :-D I'll update this post when we're done and let you know what we found.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Duchess007
Wow, x26 green tea and x23 blackberry???  Thats the way to power shop!! You and DH are like partners in crime 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess!!! whoa. You should be set for the next 5 years. Lol!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

I know. LOL. He's an enabler. It's my birthday so we had like a $75 shopping spree.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I know. LOL. He's an enabler. It's my birthday so we had like a $75 shopping spree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dang you loaded up big time! 146?!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Dang you loaded up big time! 146?!



I wish I took a pic of the cart. People were looking at us with ??? in their eyes.  

I go thru 2-3 a week and also make my leave in and moisturizing spray out of these, but it will still take me forever to use them all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I wish I took a pic of the cart. People were looking at us with ??? in their eyes.
> 
> I go thru 2-3 a week and also make my leave in and moisturizing spray out of these, but it will still take me forever to use them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How often you co wash? Duchess007


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007---That has to go down for the record books girl! I was looking at your pictures drooling.lol. Now I want to go stock up on some more especially if I can find some of the old Strawberries and Cream formula. 

I hear y'all about the scents! 
I stopped using the Vo5 professional line conditioner because the smell was overpowering and artificial. I like the way it closes my cuticle but the smell-ugghh!! I may put some strong essential oils in it to mask it so that it won't be sitting in my stash forever.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> How often you co wash? Duchess007



Shoot I wanna know how long her hair is using V05 and going thru so much... Wow

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> How often you co wash? Duchess007



I cowash 2-3 times a week, depending on my exercise schedule that week. And when I henna, I go thru at least a bottle right there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Shoot I wanna know how long her hair is using V05 and going thru so much... Wow
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*




This is my end of July length check. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007

......And I thought I was bad. Girl my v05 stash has NOTHING on yours .


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> This is my end of July length check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Bsl?.......


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Bsl?.......



Not quite... hoping to get there by the end of the year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Not quite... hoping to get there by the end of the year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Don't worry, you will make it for sure, your not far from it as long as you have no setbacks. With that much V05 and co washing you will be fine lol Duchess007


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is anybody deep conditioning with any of these V05 conditioners? Because I was just telling SO about the boat load of conditioners Duchess007 has and I was like I wonder has anyone deep conditioned with it. Personally I haven't tried it and the only way I would is if that's the only conditioner I have left in the house, other than that I will deep condition with a thick conditioner always


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 18, 2013)

I found a new VO5 Id never seen before. If its good I will go back to Family $$ and stock up!!

Split Ends Anti-Breakage with panthenol

I got two so far just in case I don't like it. But I doubt it...it has gelatin/keratin amino acids/lysine. My hair should  this. It smells good and could double as a good hand lotion. 

lilmama
I have never DC with VO5 but Ive been meaning to try it mixed with one of my clay or ayurvedic powders. I might do that soon.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I found a new VO5 Id never seen before. If its good I will go back to Family $$ and stock up!!
> 
> Split Ends Anti-Breakage with panthenol
> 
> ...



I saw the split end anti breakage one as well, is it like a light pink or maybe I got it mixed up mshoneyfly but I definetly saw it as well


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Don't worry, you will make it for sure, your not far from it as long as you have no setbacks. With that much V05 and co washing you will be fine lol Duchess007



LOL!  Thanks, Lilmama1011 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> lilmama
> I have never DC with VO5 but Ive been meaning to try it mixed with one of my clay or ayurvedic powders. I might do that soon.



That's a really good idea!!! Hmmmmm. Might have to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2013)

Love that hair Duchess007! It's so nice and moisturized too! I bet V05 can take some of the credit. 

For those curious about DC, I've got some experience:

Me=Highly porous fine highly textured strands. Strawberries 'KINDA' works for me as a DC. Esp if I'm cowashing more than 2x a week my hair is really moisturized

DD=normal to low porosity silky strands. That's a negative. It's a great cowash and 2 min condish for her but does nothing much beyond that.

SO I guess it depends on your hair type.

Oh and as for clay and whatnot, I've used the clarifying one with betonite clay to successfully wash out grease.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Sep 19, 2013)

Lilmama1011 -- I have never used them to deep condition. My HG is AOHSR. I feel like VO5 is too thin to DC for my hair. I like using thick conditioners for my DC. I've never actually tried it though so I could be missing out. I feel like I would have to add some oils and stuff to it for a DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got the tea therapy blackberry sage tea


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, DarkJoy!  

Went through two bottles this week and just cowashed with blackberry sage for the first time today. I haven't yet come across a VO5 I didn't like.  :-D

Pardon the white streaks, my hair is soaking wet with leave-in. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2013)

Its soooooooooo moist lookin Duchess007!!

I might have to try a tea flavor, since ya'll seem to like them. I've been stuck on the strawberries, kiwi, and raspberries. My hair loves the little bit of protein in the raspberry flavor


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Its soooooooooo moist lookin Duchess007!!
> 
> I might have to try a tea flavor, since ya'll seem to like them. I've been stuck on the strawberries, kiwi, and raspberries. My hair loves the little bit of protein in the raspberry flavor



I'm going to have to try the raspberry next! I was stuck on the kiwi forEVER before I tried something new.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Sep 21, 2013)

I was wondering, what has everyone's experience been with the passion fruit smoothie?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2013)

DoDo said:


> I was wondering, what has everyone's experience been with the passion fruit smoothie?



Its fine nothing to brag for me. The strawberries and cream is the same. Only one   that softened up a bit was kiwi to me  DoDo


----------



## DoDo (Sep 22, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Its fine nothing to brag for me. The strawberries and cream is the same. Only one   that softened up a bit was kiwi to me  DoDo



Okay good to know. I liked the kiwi while I was detangling with it but when I rinsed it out my hair started to mat. I am still not sure what might have caused. I was seeing what else Vo5 had to offer that might make a good cowash.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 22, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Okay good to know. I liked the kiwi while I was detangling with it but when I rinsed it out my hair started to mat. I am still not sure what might have caused. I was seeing what else Vo5 had to offer that might make a good cowash.


WHen was your last clarify @DoDo? Sometimes buildup and cowashing can cause tangling. It has for me and my fine strands anyways. I'd give it another try after a good clarifying.

THe strawberries and raspberries work best for me so far. IDK about the tea ones. They both make my hair like silk.

Just pick one up and try it . THey're cheap enough to take a chance and toss out if it's not good for your hair


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

DoDo said:


> I was wondering, what has everyone's experience been with the passion fruit smoothie?



I love it! I've used it alone or as a base in my leave-in recipes. But I really haven't found a VO5 conditioner yet that my hair didn't like. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Sep 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> WHen was your last clarify @DoDo? Sometimes buildup and cowashing can cause tangling. It has for me and my fine strands anyways. I'd give it another try after a good clarifying.
> 
> THe strawberries and raspberries work best for me so far. IDK about the tea ones. They both make my hair like silk.
> 
> Just pick one up and try it . THey're cheap enough to take a chance and toss out if it's not good for your hair



You are totally right it had been a while since I clarified. I had been cowashing only for a while before I used it. After I washed my hair the following wash day my hair started behaving much better. 

I recently bought the passion fruit smoothie (only one I found in the dollar store near me) and I'm gonna try it. If a one dollar conditioner works- Think of the money I'll save!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm completely out of the raspberry, my hair's favorite. Almost out of the Kiwi, which I use to 'shampoo' midweek....dang.. even the cashmere is lookin kinda empty! but I'll let that one stay gone.

Guess I'll be adding a few to my CVS shopping list this week. Might pick up one of the tea flavors. that would be a first.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy
Girl...i never run out of VO5 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## McQuay30 (Oct 5, 2013)

VO5 clarifying conditioner om dry hair for abt 20 min, is a winner, clean hair slighlty detang. On to try others...


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

^Just cowashed with that one, if you're talking about this:







Love this stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep. I will wash with the kiwi one too then follow that with the either the strawberries or raspberry.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 13, 2013)

I really like the Kiwi Lime conditioner followed by Shea Cashmere or Split End conditioner on my co-wash days.  My hair is full and my shedding has really slowed down.  Keeping my hair moisturized has been a game changer for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 13, 2013)

I had put my friend on the kiwi conditioner, she says she has problems with tangles, so I told her to shampo and follow up with the kiwi clarifying conditioner and she loves it, she says her hair is so soft after


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 15, 2013)

I cant believe this! Went to WallyWorld and they were completely out of ALL V05 condish!! Every. Last. Flavor.  TWICE! 

I'm completely out of Kiwi


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 15, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I cant believe this! Went to WallyWorld and they were completely out of ALL V05 condish!! Every. Last. Flavor.  TWICE!
> 
> I'm completely out of Kiwi



really?!?!?


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I cant believe this! Went to WallyWorld and they were completely out of ALL V05 condish!! Every. Last. Flavor.  TWICE!
> 
> I'm completely out of Kiwi



OMG... My heart is breaking for you. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes Duchess007 and Lilmama1011! They are completely out of stock on ALL the V05 conditioners.

So I went to this new Target down the street--they dont carry it at all!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!! All they had of the cheapies was Suave. 

The universe must hate me right now.

I will have to do like that PP and just fill a cart next time I get to a CVS and clear out the shelves!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 16, 2013)

No Dollar Tree near you? You can usually have stuff shipped to the store for free if they're out of stock (or, you know, just in general).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2013)

No dollar tree. I will check the regular dollar store though before cvs come to think of it. Thanks!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 16, 2013)

I went to Walgreens and they didn't have V05. Is it only at CVS? There are no CVS stores around me.


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 16, 2013)

The Extra Body conditioner is my fave.

I buy mine from save a lot  and dollar general.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I went to Walgreens and they didn't have V05. Is it only at CVS? There are no CVS stores around me.



Walmart, cvs, some dollar stores, and I've even seen at the black bss. Ogoma

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Prepooing with v05 strawberries and cream and honey


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> The Extra Body conditioner is my fave.  I buy mine from save a lot  and dollar general.



Going to get the body one next


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2013)

Ran to the dollar store.

Nothing!!!

Ran to cvs.

1 measley strawberries and 3 kiwi. I took them all. Whew!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ran to the dollar store.
> 
> Nothing!!!
> 
> ...



Crisis averted!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Cowashed with Passionfruit Smoothie. Forgot how good it smells!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes it does smell tasty Duchess007!

Dag. Still missing the raspberry, my hair's favorite. Havent seen it anywhere


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Next one on  my radar is the  volume one, does it actually give you volume?


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Next one on  my radar is the  volume one, does it actually give you volume?



I used it when I did my roller set and I DEFINITELY had volume. Probably too much volume. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I used it when I did my roller set and I DEFINITELY had volume. Probably too much volume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Seriously?! Ooooo! Must find!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 25, 2013)

BTW, CVS has been having a sale on V05, from .79 - .82 (depending on the city I'm in) which is probably why I cant get any. So I went to this large warehouse size CVS. The shelves were CLEARED. All that was left--AGAIN-- was one sad bottle of kiwi. I took it  Was hoping to get the raspberry and volumizing ones but no dice.

WIll be at CVS again today for the Shea Moisture BOGO and will cross my fingers that a V05, ANY V05, will be on the shelf.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Oct 25, 2013)

I know this thread is about the conditioners, but I just tried the freesia shampoo and I loved it! I would've gotten the conditioner but they were completely out of all of them because they were on sale for 79 cents. =(


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 26, 2013)

DarkJoy you used the volumizing one before deep conditioning or after as a final rinse?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 26, 2013)

Where you at girl? I have not used the volume one yet, well probably do so next week DarkJoy


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 26, 2013)

So I had to end up getting rid of the Vo5 Salon Series conditioner. I couldn't stand the smell and although it is super thick (which is a plus) it left a white coating on my hair that I didn't like. I had to clarify to get it off and when I did my hair felt so much better. It is moisturizing to a certain extent but whatever they put in it just sits on the hair.Plus depending on where it's at the price starts at around $4 per bottle.

Okay so y'all have convinced me to try the KIWI conditioner now! lol. I hope I get good results too. I tried a conditioner (Freesia) from the Herbal Escapes line a long time ago and I felt like Moisture Milks worked better. I'll report back on if my hair likes it or not.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for reporting on the salon line . Great info!

Hey, any V05 mistresses up in here? So I was getting moisture overload with 3 cowashes a week, but I like it! . So decided to add some silk protein powder in the kiwi flavor. Shoot after 3 min my hair started feeling stiff. Rinsed that and put in an expensive AO DC. 

This was all in the shower and took maybe 20 min

Man, my coils was fly all dang day. Just way too cute for myself. 

May do this maybe once a week with all the cowashing.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## NaiyaAi (Nov 3, 2013)

Just tried my first V05 conditioner!

I used the blackberry sage and I loved it! It makes me want to cowash my hair all day, every day.

Can't wait to try more of these!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 3, 2013)

^^Yes! Blackberry sage is my favorite right now and I'm surprised because of how much I love the Moisture Milks line.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Oooo gotta find some other flavors. the stores here dont have much past the silk line.


----------



## afjhnsn (Nov 5, 2013)

Vo5 is on sale at pathmart for 78 cents in newark, nj on ferry street


----------



## DrC (Nov 5, 2013)

V05 is  selling off the shelves like that?  I always see  V05 everywhere I go Dollar Tree, 99 cent only has rows of them,  CVS, Walgreens.  Even the  grocery store next to me have them  all in  stock.   I used the Strawberries & Milk.  It was runny  and made my hair  feel  blah.  Guess I will try the other ones.


----------



## afjhnsn (Nov 5, 2013)

DrC said:


> V05 is  selling off the shelves like that?  I always see  V05 everywhere I go Dollar Tree, 99 cent only has rows of them,  CVS, Walgreens.  Even the  grocery store next to me have them  all in  stock.   I used the Strawberries & Milk.  It was runny  and made my hair  feel  blah.  Guess I will try the other ones.


It's good for the occasional Co wash/shower detangling sesh.. I think I mostly just loved the smell, lol. I use it for shaving now. It's the best. Way cheaper and more moisturizing than any shaving cream I've tried.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 5, 2013)

afjhnsn said:


> Vo5 is on sale at pathmart for 78 cents in newark, nj on ferry street



oh nj  im a jersey head too, i moved last year afjhnsn i don't know why im always surprised i see someone from New Jersey


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried the Ocean Breeze last night and not really loving it like the others I have tried.  I will be sticking with the Kiwi Lime, Shea Cashmere, the Extra Body and the Split Ender.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Nov 5, 2013)

I LOVE the VO5  Herbal Escapes Pomegranate


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the Shea Cashmere one. I'm dying to try the Blackberry one.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Nov 5, 2013)

afjhnsn said:


> Vo5 is on sale at pathmart for 78 cents in newark, nj on ferry street


All Pathmarks have that sale or just the one?


----------



## afjhnsn (Nov 5, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> All Pathmarks have that sale or just the one?



I'm not sure.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I love the Shea Cashmere one. I'm dying to try the Blackberry one.


the shea cashmere smells do good. But I always see mostly the shampoo and not the conditioner


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 5, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> the shea cashmere smells do good. But I always see mostly the shampoo and not the conditioner



I love it. It has a little bit of protein in it. Smells great too just like u said and it moisturizes well


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know why V05 doesn't sell their Moisture Milks by the gallon. They'd make so much more money than they already do.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I tried the Ocean Breeze last night and not really loving it like the others I have tried. I will be sticking with the Kiwi Lime, Shea Cashmere, the Extra Body and the Split Ender.


 

So I lied.....   I picked up the Strawberry and Cream as well as the Passoinfruit Moisture Milks V05 yesterday.  I will give them a try .  I tossed the Ocean Breeze in the garbage.  Even my SO asked I use a different product because my hair was so dry yesterday.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I tried the Ocean Breeze last night and not really loving it like the others I have tried.  I will be sticking with the Kiwi Lime, Shea Cashmere, the Extra Body and the Split Ender.



I haven't tried that one yet. It's up next this week for my cowash after my henna treatment.  I'm interested to see how it turns out. I'll report back!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DrC (Nov 7, 2013)

afjhnsn said:


> It's good for the occasional Co wash/shower detangling sesh.. I think I mostly just loved the smell, lol. I use it for shaving now. It's the best. Way cheaper and more moisturizing than any shaving cream I've tried.



afjhnsn
You use the shampoo or the conditioner as shaving?  Great idea!! 

so I went to my local grocery store and they had the VO5 shamppos and conditioners for around 75-77 cents, somewhere in the sevens. Here are the ones I snagged:

Silky Island Coconut







Blackberry Sage Tea






Shea Cashmere





Pomegranate and Grapeseed





Split Ends







The island  coconut worked  pretty good. Now I need to see which ones I'm  missing lol.


----------



## DrC (Nov 7, 2013)

Just bought the Kiwi conditioner.  It was the last one on the shelf! 
I will try it tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm killing myself looking for blackberry sage :-(


----------



## afjhnsn (Nov 8, 2013)

DrC said:


> afjhnsn
> You use the shampoo or the conditioner as shaving?  Great idea!!
> 
> so I went to my local grocery store and they had the VO5 shamppos and conditioners for around 75-77 cents, somewhere in the sevens. Here are the ones I snagged:
> ...



I use the conditioner =)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 8, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I'm killing myself looking for blackberry sage :-(



I finally found one at Kmart. I will use it this weekend. I wish they would have had the Shea Cashmere, I really like that one. 

I got 
Strawberries & Cream
Coconut
Kiwi Lime (never tried)
Blackberry Sage (never tried)


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 8, 2013)

DrC said:


> afjhnsn
> You use the shampoo or the conditioner as shaving?  Great idea!!
> 
> so I went to my local grocery store and they had the VO5 shamppos and conditioners for around 75-77 cents, somewhere in the sevens. Here are the ones I snagged:
> ...



I've never seen the split ends!!! I need to get my hands on that...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 8, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I've never seen the split ends!!! I need to get my hands on that...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007

I'm curious about that one too. I'm going look for it tomorrow


----------



## DrC (Nov 8, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I've never seen the split ends!!! I need to get my hands on that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007
No you don't.  Look at those lush ends of yours.  You don't need any split end conditioner.


----------



## DrC (Nov 8, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I'm curious about that one too. I'm going look for it tomorrow



I don't know where you all are located but you could probably try the grocery stores. That's where I got mine.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Nov 8, 2013)

Does anyone use these conditioners to prepoo?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 8, 2013)

DrC said:


> I don't know where you all are located but you could probably try the grocery stores. That's where I got mine.



Thanks. I've been to several local ones and no luck today. I will continue to search tomorrow.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 8, 2013)

DrC said:


> Duchess007
> No you don't.  Look at those lush ends of yours.  You don't need any split end conditioner.



Don't you stifle my VO5 stockpiling, Doc! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DrC (Nov 8, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Does anyone use these conditioners to prepoo?



NaiyaAi

I just started using V05 again and I only use it as a co-wash. 

I use oil for prepoo for better detangling.


----------



## DrC (Nov 8, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Don't you stifle my VO5 stockpiling, Doc!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 9, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I finally found one at Kmart. I will use it this weekend. I wish they would have had the Shea Cashmere, I really like that one. I got
> Strawberries & Cream
> Coconut
> Kiwi Lime (never tried)
> Blackberry Sage (never tried)



Today I picked up:
Passion fruit smoothie   
Extra body volumizing


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 10, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Today I picked up: Passion fruit smoothie Extra body volumizing



I'm going to be using the volumizing one tomorrow  after I use my cleansing conditioner and comb it out with the V05 before deep conditioning relaxer style. I hope I'm doing it right and not suppose to d it after deep conditioning because DarkJoy won't answer me! Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2013)

Chilllee!! What I miss! Ya'll gotta mention me ...lol

Oh yeah! That's how I do it @Lilmama1011. Kiwi then another V05 to soften it up or a reconstructor or moisture DC. It's all good.

Makes a pretty decent addition to pre-poos too


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i  I'm going to be using the volumizing one tomorrow  after I use my cleansing conditioner and comb it out with the V05 before deep conditioning relaxer style. I hope I'm doing it right and not suppose to do it after deep conditioning because DarkJoy won't answer me! Lol




Lilmama1011

I'm gonna use the volumizing one today. But I'm trying to decide if I want to cleans with the kiwi one first or Hairveda Amla cream rinse.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Lilmama1011  I'm gonna use the volumizing one today. But I'm trying to decide if I want to cleans with the kiwi one first or Hairveda Amla cream rinse.



The volumizing one is ok, but I do like the kiwi one. I will cowash with blackberry sage next.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 12, 2013)

I ended up not using it because I didn't use a shampoo to wash, I used a cleansing conditioner so I didn't want to weigh it down, but I will definitely try it next week when I use a shampoo, I decided since it's getting cooler to use a shampoo every two weeks and not every week and I'm getting farther along in my stretch so I think that will be better for my new growth


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2013)

Did y'all say dollar tree Carries V05? There's one near my job! Ooooo!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Why can I find the split end VO5 NOWHERE?! I feel like y'all are just making up new kinds... VO5 Hot Sauce and Chitlins. VO5 Ginseng and Red Bull...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Why can I find the split end VO5 NOWHERE?! I feel like y'all are just making up new kinds... VO5 Hot Sauce and Chitlins. VO5 Ginseng and Red Bull...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL!! This is too funny!! 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Why can I find the split end VO5 NOWHERE?!* I feel like y'all are just making up new kinds... VO5 Hot Sauce and Chitlins. VO5 Ginseng and Red Bull...*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I'm going to stick with the moisturizing line and the kiwi one. 

The volumizing & blackberry sage one is ok for me.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 16, 2013)

Picked up 2 more Shea Cashmere. U think my hair liked the Silky Experience line  best in addition to the Kiwi one.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Picked up 2 more Shea Cashmere. U think my hair liked the Silky Experience line  best in addition to the Kiwi one.



I love the Shea Cashmere and the island coconut. They're all some degree of good for me tho. 

Still can't find the split ends. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 16, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I love the Shea Cashmere and the island coconut. They're all some degree of good for me tho.  Still can't find the split ends. :-(  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Those are my two fav's. Yea I don't see that split end one either in my area.


----------



## demlew (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually find the Split Ends flavor at Kroger. Their website says other stores in their family are Fred Meyer, Dillon's, Baker's, City Market, Food 4 Less, and Foods Co.

OT: I found raspberry and champagne kiss at Big Lots for $0.75!


----------



## butterfli (Nov 19, 2013)

demlew said:


> I usually find the Split Ends flavor at Kroger. Their website says other stores in their family are Fred Meyer, Dillon's, Baker's, City Market, Food 4 Less, and Foods Co.
> 
> OT: I found raspberry and champagne kiss at Big Lots for $0.75!



Found the Split Ends at Kroger today! Stocked up! Thanks!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is what I bought yesterday... My pic is blurry so from left to right Shea Cashmere conditioner from the Silky experiences line, Kiwi Clarifying conditioner from Herbal Escapes, Green Tea smoothing Shampoo, and two from the Herbal Escapes line Ocean Refresh Moisturizing Conditioners.

I couldn't find the coconut one! I'm going to have to keep searching.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2013)

I need to go out this morning and see if I can get somemore shea cashmere. I love that stuff! That and passion fruit smoothie. I used the last of the shea cashmere early this morning for my clay mask.


----------



## Mahsiah (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok so I bought the kiwi clarifying conditioner and it's the bomb diggity don!


----------



## toyas08 (Dec 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> 1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?
> 2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?
> 3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?
> 4. Are you still using it?
> 5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?



1. I don't remember which ones I used but what ever is in the house. As of right now I'm using pomegranate one because it was on sale and I bought like 6 of them.
2. I've never tried it as a DC but now I want to try it.
3. I don't experience build up when cowashing because I don't cowash often.
4. Yes I do. I used it to moisten my mini twist, as a leave in, regular conditioner.
5. I won't stop.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2013)

After co washing with my expensive salon conditioner last week and using more then I care to share, I knew it was time to find something cheaper. I was going to pick up a few conditioners from Trader Joes but ended up at Rite Aid for meds and moseyed right on to the cheap V05. I purchased the strawberries and cream and the passion fruit one. Co washed my braids this morning and it got my scalp squeaky clean and my hair smelling fruity. I'm sold...even though I used half the bottle


----------



## veesweets (Dec 9, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Ok so I bought the kiwi clarifying conditioner and it's the bomb diggity don!



I tried this today after my workout and was pleasantly surprised. It didnt leave my hair feeling as soft as I would have liked, but a quick condition with SSI avocado solved that. I can see myself rotating this with my other cleansing conditioners.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 24, 2013)

I finally tried Moisture Milk - Strawberry and Cream, I am in love!!!!!!!!  I can't believe I never tried it after hearing about it all these years.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 8, 2014)

Back again, just tried the Passion Fruit Smoothie and I am in love all over again.  It really made my hair feel so soft and moisturized.  I have some much needed fullness as well.   It is now a part of my rotation of conditioners for co-washing.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 8, 2014)

I picked up some bottles of VO5 Shea CAshmere on clearance for $.38 to co wash my henna out.

I've never seen this one before but it smells really nice and I was surprised at how moist it made my hair.  Better than the Strawberry Milk one.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 8, 2014)

biancaelyse said:


> I picked up some bottles of VO5 Shea CAshmere on clearance for $.38 to co wash my henna out.  I've never seen this one before but it smells really nice and I was surprised at how moist it made my hair.  Better than the Strawberry Milk one.



This one is my favorite one


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

.38 cents!!! Why they even bother selling it? That's free! Hope you cleared the shelves!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> .38 cents!!! Why they even bother selling it? That's free! Hope you cleared the shelves!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy There were 3 bottles on the shelf and I took them all. I felt guilty for hoarding so many but now that I've tried it I'm even happier than before.


----------



## tallowah (Jan 8, 2014)

I want some....I have been looking at this range for a while....this is the first time I noticed this thread,glad I did. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont know why I ever stopped using vo5 to cowash/final rinse. The slip was amazing


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Jan 8, 2014)

I found the split ends conditioner for $.31 a few weeks ago.  That one is my favorite!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 8, 2014)

Where are yall finding it for the less than a dollar prices??????????????


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> Where are yall finding it for the less than a dollar prices??????????????



I usually get mine for .89 at CVS. On sale they go around .79. These 30 some cent prices are flooring me!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I usually get mine for .89 at CVS. On sale they go around .79. These 30 some cent prices are flooring me!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I found mine at Kroger (local grocery store).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 8, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I dont know why I ever stopped using vo5 to cowash/final rinse. The slip was amazing



Im gonna try it as a final rinse after a reg DC. I always use it to cowash out my henna and other Ayurvedic treatments

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 8, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> Where are yall finding it for the less than a dollar prices??????????????





Super market, in Frys for 80 or 89 cents


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 8, 2014)

I couldn't resist, bought 2 lol the kiwi lime clarifying, and the strawberry champagne one. Cant wait to try em


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

Uh.... theres a champagne one...?

Where that at?!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Uh.... theres a champagne one...?
> 
> Where that at?!



Lol yeah i got it at Fiesta (local grocery store)


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple?

I've tried and fallen in love with the Green Apple and the Coconut V05 conditioners. They are 2 of the thickest 'flavours'.

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too?

I never bothered trying V05 as a deep conditioner. I noticed that actual deep conditioners (eg. Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol) did a better job of conditioning the hair when left in for the same 3 - 5 minutes, so never tried.

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem?

Never had a build up problem. Co-washed about once or twice a week though. 

4. Are you still using it?

No longer using V05.

5. If you stopped using VO5 or didn't like it, why?

I rarely use cream conditioner right now. I'm worried about residue getting stuck in my locs.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 11, 2014)

They listened to us. I saw 30 fluid ounce family size VO5 kiwi clarifying conditioners at WalMart today. The bottle had a pump top and it was only $1.89. I can imagine some of you strung out on conditioner for a few days after getting one of those.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 11, 2014)

I jus got the salon series (the nourish one) I had a dollar off coupon so paid 1.09. I don't like that it has cones in it but the pantene I use has cones and it has amazing slip, so I'm not against cones all together


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 11, 2014)

I recently started using the Passion Fruit Smoothie one and oh my...haven't touched my beloved strawberry MM since. I need to find more of this one b/c I lubs her. lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 12, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> They listened to us. I saw 30 fluid ounce family size VO5 kiwi clarifying conditioners at WalMart today. The bottle had a pump top and it was only $1.89. I can imagine some of you strung out on conditioner for a few days after getting one of those.


*gasp*

I am speechless. I haven't yet seen this giant size gem...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 12, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> They listened to us. I saw 30 fluid ounce family size VO5 kiwi clarifying conditioners at WalMart today. The bottle had a pump top and it was only $1.89. I can imagine some of you strung out on conditioner for a few days after getting one of those.



Already got this one. I was shocked when I saw it

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah I saw it too! It will be added to the stash.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 12, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Already got this one. I was shocked when I saw it
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I have never seen a pump


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 12, 2014)

I found the family size Kiwi lime conditioner at Krogers, didn't grab it at the time.  I tried the Island coconut V05 conditioner and I really like it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 12, 2014)

Now I'm on the hunt for the family size. I must have it!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2014)

i had a dollar off coupon for four, i picked up pomegranate,  coconut,  champagne kisses, and  sunkissed rasberry (i didnt know rasberry existed


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I dont know why I ever stopped using vo5 to cowash/final rinse. The slip was amazing


 


Lissa0821 said:


> Where are yall finding it for the less than a dollar prices??????????????


 

I found the shea one on clearance for $.38 at Kroger.  I still have 2 bottles left and I really like them.  I haven't seen this one elsewhere so I am reluctant to use them up!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2014)

biancaelyse said:


> I found the shea one on clearance for $.38 at Kroger.  I still have 2 bottles left and I really like them.  I haven't seen this one elsewhere so I am reluctant to use them up!!



I didn't know they had a shea


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2014)

You know what i don't get about v 05 ? Some of them say moisturizing and some of them strengthening but they all have the hydrolyzed protein almost at the bottom of the list. Basically similar ingredients with different fragrances


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 13, 2014)

I had shelved my VO5 conditioners till the summertime. But I just started using them again mainly the island coconut and it makes my hair so soft when I cowash. Just thought I'd share


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 27, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> I had shelved my VO5 conditioners till the summertime. But I just started using them again mainly the island coconut and it makes my hair so soft when I cowash. Just thought I'd share



Oooooo I can't wait to try the coconut


----------



## Harina (Feb 27, 2014)

Do these tend to have Sodium Chloride in them?


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought the family size clarifying conditioner last night. I've got enough shampoo and conditioner to last me for many moons. 

Seriously tho, VO5 clarifying conditioner is the ultimate cowash.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 4, 2014)

Here it is. It does exist!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

i love cowashing with this softening the hair before deep conditioning


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

still loving it, thinking about trying suave without cones to cowash with just because it's thicker


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 20, 2014)

The past 3 weeks I've been following a cowash after workout or every other day regimen with the VO5 clarifying conditioner. I get super moisture with it. It smells delicious too. 

I finger comb and leave in a different conditioner. The leave in has silicone, so I still shampoo once a week.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh wow! Why have I not posted in this thread!?  I love VO5! 

1. Which VO5s have you used? Which did you settle on as your staple? - *Well I like all the VO5 "flavors" except Vanilla Mint Tea, because it smells like toothpaste. The ones I like the most are: Extra Body (I like collagen) and Strawberries & Cream. *

2. Does it seem to work as a DC too? - *Nope, not for me. *

3. If you co-wash often with ONLY VO5, is there a build-up problem? *I don't co-wash often but when I do, I don't have build-up.*

4. Are you still using it? - *Definitely! I used the Shea and Cashmere to co-wash yesterday. *

It is such a great cheapie conditioner for wash and gos, refreshing the hair (dilute and put in a small spray bottle), and for shaving.


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I am speechless. I haven't yet seen this giant size gem...
> 
> ...



A few months before I hauled all those conditioners, I found the family size at Woodmans (local Madison WI grocer) for $1.49 and got two. Now I use the bottles to hold my leave-in mix. LOVE the pump!

In other news, I have used up about 30 of the bottles I bought last year. Unfortunately I tried some other conditioners that are also keepers, so my stash hasn't really been reduced. :-/

1. Hairvitalize (32 oz. for $1) 
    Find it online at www.DollarTree.com
    Best used for: detangling 






2. Spa Haus (20 oz. for $1)
    In stores at Dollar Tree
    Best used for: deep conditioner base






3. Silkience (20 oz. for $1)
    In stores at Dollar Tree
    Best used for: cowashing






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> I found the family size Kiwi lime conditioner at Krogers, didn't grab it at the time.  I tried the Island coconut V05 conditioner and I really like it.



Island Coconut and Shea Cashmere are both awesome but I rarely see them in stores.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> Where are yall finding it for the less than a dollar prices??????????????



Woodmans (Madison WI)
Copps
CVS had them on sale at the end of last year for around 75 cents I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 20, 2014)

I discovered a new BSS that carries ERRTHANG!

They had some VO5 flavors (for $1) I'd heard of but never seen before:
-Split ends anti-breakage with panthenol
-Silky experiences champagne kiss with silk protein
-Repair & Protect strengthening

I really like the way the Champagne Kiss leaves my hair but Extra Body is still my all time fav. The pomegranate & grapeseed or the kiwi are both close seconds for me.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 20, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> I discovered a new BSS that carries ERRTHANG!
> 
> They had some VO5 flavors (for $1) I'd heard of but never seen before:
> -Split ends anti-breakage with panthenol
> ...



I don't think I've seen the split ends. I used the Repair & Protect this weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Apr 26, 2014)

I am just LOVING using Vo5 conditioner as a leave in. It dries quickly and defined my curls. It actually  works better than oher leave ins like rusk passion flower. I am so pleased.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2014)

I go through those bottles like nothing and don't care


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about adding some tea tree oil so it can add some cleansing to it since I Co wash with it


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 26, 2014)

Lilmama1011! You must use it a lot!

Been trying to manipulate less and PS more often so haven't Cowashed as much.

V05 proved to be great for cowashing in crochets, kinky and Senegalese twists!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Lilmama1011! You must use it a lot!
> 
> Been trying to manipulate less and PS more often so haven't Cowashed as much.
> 
> V05 proved to be great for cowashing in crochets, kinky and Senegalese twists!



DarkJoy. I just use it weekly. I put some in the root to tip bottle so I can get directly to the root and use the teeth on the bottle to lightly loosen the dirt on my scalp then I take a glob and apply it to the length.  I do that twice on each of my four sections


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilmama1011 I easily go thru two bottles on henna week. And one on a regular wash day.  

I really like your idea about adding tea tree!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilmama1011 putting it in a bottle like that is a great idea. Will have to steal that for when I cowash during my next stall. Thanks!


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 27, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Lilmama1011 I easily go thru two bottles on henna week. And one on a regular wash day.
> 
> I really like your idea about adding tea tree!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Really, a whole bottle on wash day? 
Do you use it in different steps during your wash day process, or all in one step? 

On vacation to the beach with my family I used almost a whole bottle in a week because I cowashed everyday, sometimes twice a day. That was probably ~10 uses and I thought I was being generous/liberal with its use.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 27, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Really, a whole bottle on wash day?
> Do you use it in different steps during your wash day process, or all in one step?
> 
> On vacation to the beach with my family I used almost a whole bottle in a week because I cowashed everyday, sometimes twice a day. That was probably ~10 uses and I thought I was being generous/liberal with its use.



On a regular wash day, I finger detangle on dry, pre-poo'd hair, section, liberally apply VO5 to each section and detangle with a wide tooth comb. Then I two-strand twist the section.  I then apply product directly to my scalp, massage it in, and baggy for 10-15 minutes. In the shower, I rinse out the product using a military shower style. (Meaning after rinsing out, I turn off the water). I reapply conditioner to the sections, comb thru, then rinse again and retwist. I usually follow with DC, ACV rinse, oil rinse, leave-in, and a sealant (like my whipped Shea butter mix or Softee Indian Hemp). 

On henna week, it typically takes one whole bottle for the first rinse and half a bottle for each subsequent rinse. BTW- on henna week, I don't do the comb-thru until I'm rinsing out my DC. Henna can make hair brittle, so I need to restore moisture first. 

My hair is dense/thick and MBL at the longest layer (shortest layer is APL, middle layer is BSL).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

Duchess007

I was wondering how many you had used up since your Massive VO5 Haul.  Thanks for reporting.

30 Bottles is Impressive.

Cause you had like what?  150 Bottles?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Duchess007
> 
> I was wondering how many you had used up since your Massive VO5 Haul.  Thanks for reporting.
> 
> ...



Yes, but-  I may have picked up one or two more...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 27, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> On a regular wash day, I finger detangle on dry, pre-poo'd hair, section, liberally apply VO5 to each section and detangle with a wide tooth comb. Then I two-strand twist the section.  I then apply product directly to my scalp, massage it in, and baggy for 10-15 minutes. In the shower, I rinse out the product using a military shower style. (Meaning after rinsing out, I turn off the water). I reapply conditioner to the sections, comb thru, then rinse again and retwist. I usually follow with DC, ACV rinse, oil rinse, leave-in, and a sealant (like my whipped Shea butter mix or Softee Indian Hemp).
> 
> On henna week, it typically takes one whole bottle for the first rinse and half a bottle for each subsequent rinse. BTW- on henna week, I don't do the comb-thru until I'm rinsing out my DC. Henna can make hair brittle, so I need to restore moisture first.
> 
> ...



Oh, so you like to incorporate it into multiple different steps? I can see how you will use a lot. It's great that Vo5 is so inexpensive like that.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone mix it with shampoo to dilute the shampoo? I usually use water but now I'm thinking something different...


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 28, 2014)

krissyhair - I think most people would do all of those steps in the shower as one continuous cowash routine, but I don't like to use a lot of water.  

DarkJoy - I think that makes a lot of sense.  I don't shampoo very often, but I would definitely try that.  Maybe 1 part poo to 3 con.  What ratio are you thinking of using?


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> @krissyhair - I think most people would do all of those steps in the shower as one continuous cowash routine, but I don't like to use a lot of water.
> 
> @DarkJoy - I think that makes a lot of sense.  I don't shampoo very often, but I would definitely try that.  Maybe 1 part poo to 3 con.  What ratio are you thinking of using?


Duchess007, I shampoo 2x a month max and those are chelating and clarifying shampoos. I have hard water and my fine strands can only take so much product AND hard water minerals before they snap. But also the harsh shampoo is hard on my hair too even using a 10:1 (H20:shampoo) mix.

I will try a 3:1 with V05 today and report back!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 28, 2014)

Going to be adding ten drops of tea treatment oil to my v05 for cowashing try tomorrow


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay, you all have convinced me. I'm going to try this soon and will report back later. 

For those that leave this in, do you seal with an oil?


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm gonna stock up on a few while their on sale at KMart. I love them in the summer on pool day.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 30, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> I'm gonna stock up on a few while their on sale at KMart. I love them in the summer on pool day.



curlyTisME how much are they because they won't show on the site


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had 10 to 15 drops of tea tree oil  to my root to tip bottle and pump bottle and mixed it with straberries and cream and my hair did feel clean but not stripped.  We will see how it goes when I detangle before deep conditioning . It was also surprisingly loud smelling.  Good thing I love the way it smells: )


----------



## curlyTisME (May 5, 2014)

0.79 right now!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 5, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> 0.79 right now!



Yeah I saw it at Kroger's


----------



## Rozlewis (May 5, 2014)

I use these conditioner to wash Henna out of my hair. I use two bottle during each Henna session. It works well for cowashing. I have several bottles on hand at all times.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2014)

So V05 seems to be disappearing around here. Dollar stores, Walgreen, Wal-Mart,  cvs nobody has it. 

Ran into at the bss and found the raspberry!!!! Havent seen that in over a year and my hair loves it the best. It is very moisture and protein balanced. snapped up a cpl and a strawberry plus a new one in the herbal escapes line called ocean fresh. Surprisingly not a fruit flavor!

Eta. Unfortunately the bss over charges at $2 a bottle


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> So V05 seems to be disappearing around here. Dollar stores, Walgreen, Wal-Mart,  cvs nobody has it.
> 
> Ran into at the bss and found the raspberry!!!! Havent seen that in over a year and my hair loves it the best. It is very moisture and protein balanced. snapped up a cpl and a strawberry plus a new one in the herbal escapes line called ocean fresh. Surprisingly not a fruit flavor!
> 
> Eta. Unfortunately the bss over charges at $2 a bottle



I haven't noticed that. I wonder what that's about. :-/

They're still out full force at my Dollar Tree too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> I haven't noticed that. I wonder what that's about. :-/
> 
> They're still out full force at my Dollar Tree too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hard where you are too? This is so sad. :'(

Maybe that formula change last year did them in.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 22, 2014)

There's another formula out that I have only noticed recently. It's a moisturizing formula with an ocean theme and scent.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 22, 2014)

I nearly had a heart attack at the beauty/health store after seeing VO5 in pump bottles.

Seriously, I almost fainted. I was in sheer AWE.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> There's another formula out that I have only noticed recently. It's a moisturizing formula with an ocean theme and scent.



Yes I took a pic and posted today. Can't wait to try


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 22, 2014)

If there's a Fiesta (grocery store) in your area, they have every single type of V05 you can imagine.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the Ocean Refresh one. Its a nice boost of moisture and it smells sooo good!  My hair likes it

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Christa438 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just saw the Ocean Refresh for the first time last week and bought it. Love the slip and smell! Will definitely continue using along with the peaches and the strawberries VO5 moisture milks--	my favs.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Why must y'all feed into my addictions!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just picked up ocean refresh for the first time 79cents at Kroger


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 28, 2014)

Ugh I have an install in at the moment. That raspberry and ocean fresh are burning holes in the cabinet!

Oh forgot I found a champagne one too. Can't wait to try that also


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 28, 2014)

I truly love how V05 Kiwi clarifying conditioner makes my hair really clean without feeling stripped. 

Not bad for a $1. I'm almost out but I will definitely repurchase it when I'm in Walmart or Dollar Tree again. 

Good stuff


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 22, 2014)

YouTube's DuchessGabrielle breaks down the ingredients in VO5 Shea Cashmere:

http://youtu.be/bVU56-bFLBU

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2014)

These are the best conditioners to cowash braids with IMO. I used these all last summer to rinse and cowash my box braids, I'd use nearly half a bottle. I used a spray bottle for twists. Love the strawberries and cream and ocean breeze.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 28, 2014)

I know this isn't condish but I tried the V05 clarifying shampoo after having in crochet braids for 3 weeks. My eczema was acting up because I had buildup and there were flakes all up on my scalp 

1. My hair was NOT STRIPPED!!! Even after washing twice. But it was very cleaned and the Shea butter I used to seal my braids was all washed out.
2. Scalp clean and NOT dried out. Product buildup and flakes gone
3. Eczema stopped DEAD in its tracks. No itchiness or worsening scabs.

Wth did I wait so long to try this for? ! And only 1.99? About to stock up!


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 28, 2014)

The v05 kiwi clarifying conditioner gives me great slip on top of the cleansing properties I get the big 32oz size with a pump at 'the Christmas tree shop' near me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

Angelbean

I used that to rinse/cowash out my henna.....LAWD! I had my Curl Junkie Daily Fix on standby JIC I needed some additional cleansing, but I needed NONE! My scalp was clean and my hair smelled like Kiwi ! I have a few more bottles of the Old Formula in my stash, but when those are gone I will definitely be picking up the 32 oz. !


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 28, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Angelbean
> 
> I used that to rinse/cowash out my henna.....LAWD! I had my Curl Junkie Daily Fix on standby JIC I needed some additional cleansing, but I needed NONE! My scalp was clean and my hair smelled like Kiwi ! I have a few more bottles of the Old Formula in my stash, but when those are gone I will definitely be picking up the 32 oz. !



Does it have cones?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

Lilmama1011

No ma'am all of V05 Conditioners cone free. Aside from their new Salon Series.


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 28, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Angelbean
> 
> I used that to rinse/cowash out my henna.....LAWD! I had my Curl Junkie Daily Fix on standby JIC I needed some additional cleansing, but I needed NONE! My scalp was clean and my hair smelled like Kiwi ! I have a few more bottles of the Old Formula in my stash, but when those are gone I will definitely be picking up the 32 oz. !



I just ordered godrej henna so I will be using the kiwi one to wash my henna out too! For some reason I thought it would cause dryness being used to rinse out excess henna but you convinced me it won't!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 28, 2014)

With all the shampoo excitement forgot to mention I rinsed out my hendigo with the Balancing Raspberry today


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2014)

Vo5 conditioners will always be in my regimen. I have yet to find anything with as much slip for that price. I have the kiwi lime and the raspberry balancing conditioner right now, but over the years I have tried them all.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 30, 2014)

I have several if the VO5's but the kiwi lime will forever be my clarifying conditioner. 

I also really like the Shea cashmere


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 2, 2014)

I just picked up a couple of bottles from Walmart a couple of days ago..Can't beat it for 75 cents/bottle


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 2, 2014)

Report:

The air is unusually dry. So my hair  Started to get brittle no matter how much DC.

V05 moisture milk Cowashes for the last 3 days plus a Giovanni 50:50 to dc has snapped her back to life!  I tried just the Giovanni earlier in the week but it was a bust. V05 to the rescue!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 8, 2015)

New Silky Experiences fragrance. I don't know where to buy it though... Drugstore.com has it for 1.99 but I'm not paying that lol:


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> New Silky Experiences fragrance. I don't know where to buy it though... Drugstore.com has it for 1.99 but I'm not paying that lol:



Thanks for the heads up! I haven't seen this in stores yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> New Silky Experiences fragrance. I don't know where to buy it though... Drugstore.com has it for 1.99 but I'm not paying that lol:



If I see it, thats all she wrote 

Was headed to the bss this weekend to get some more balancing raspberry. I will snap up one of those if I see it.

Thank you!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> New Silky Experiences fragrance. I don't know where to buy it though... Drugstore.com has it for 1.99 but I'm not paying that lol:



Still haven't found this. :-(. Anyone else?


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope. Still only on Drugstore.com


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 29, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Still haven't found this. :-(. Anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 295261



Me neither


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Used the green tea one today. Haven't pulled this out in a while.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2015)

^ I think that one is next in my lineup to replace the Kiwi Clarifying one as shampoo... I'll have to check....

How is it?


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 7, 2015)

For anyone that's looking for the large bottle with the pump, check Bed Bath and Beyond.  That's where I found mine.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> For anyone that's looking for the large bottle with the pump, check Bed Bath and Beyond. That's where I found mine.


 
Thanks for the reminder. Some Walmart stores sell them too... I've only seen it in the Kiwi but if I see it in any other I'll pick it up too. It was $1.78 when I saw it I believe...


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> ^ I think that one is next in my lineup to replace the Kiwi Clarifying one as shampoo... I'll have to check....
> 
> How is it?



Excellent! And it's nice and slippy. I took 5 or 6 bottles out of storage a couple weeks ago and only have 2 left. I need to see if I have the other ones from this line...


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Excellent! And it's nice and slippy. I took 5 or 6 bottles out of storage a couple weeks ago and only have 2 left. I need to see if I have the other ones from this line...


 
I hope you understand how much I appreciate you even though I'm  probably going to have a room full of VO5 conditioners after the Use Up Your Stash session


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I hope you understand how much I appreciate you even though I'm  probably going to have a room full of VO5 conditioners after the Use Up Your Stash session



 I'm sorry girl! I never got into the pricier stuff, so I have nothing to compare it to, but VO5 is the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 13, 2015)

FYI- Pure Sunshine has popped up at 99 Cents Only stores. They're only in TX, CA, NV, and AZ tho. :-(


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 13, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> FYI- Pure Sunshine has popped up at 99 Cents Only stores. They're only in TX, CA, NV, and AZ tho. :-(


 
That's ok. At least I know they are in stores now... I'm going to be visiting the dollar stores, Big Lots, CVS and probably Walgreens too. Not sure about Wal-Mart because they only carry limited ones...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 19, 2015)

I love V05. Can't beat the price and this is what I use to detangle before I shampoo.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Just finished my "fancy" cowash.  Going back to V05. Gotta use up this kiwi stash. I only cowash when needed so it'll be awhile before theyre used up.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

Found the Raspberry one today. If I like it I'm going back to Family Dollar and buying the whole shelf lol.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Found the Raspberry one today. If I like it I'm going back to Family Dollar and buying the whole shelf lol.



Thats my hairs favorite.  It really is balanced with just a touch of silk protein. Not enough to make it a reconstructor either.  Fabulous stuff....


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> FYI- Pure Sunshine has popped up at 99 Cents Only stores. They're only in TX, CA, NV, and AZ tho. :-(



I purchased this one and its a little thicker than the rest of them. I like it


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 20, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> I purchased this one and its a little thicker than the rest of them. I like it


 
Where did you purchase it?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Found the Raspberry one today. If I like it I'm going back to Family Dollar and buying the whole shelf lol.



All this raspberry talk forced me to cowash with it. My strands are over joys)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have abandoned cowashing all together smh. Yal making me want to start and I got a couple of bottles of vo5 , but the regimen I'm doing is working for me


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 21, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Where did you purchase it?



I got it from a supermarket either a local one called shop rite or giant. I can't remember which one

Eta: I'm in MD


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 21, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> I got it from a supermarket either a local one called shop rite or giant. I can't remember which one


 
I've heard of Giant Eagle but there's not one around here... maybe I can get one of my siblings who lives near one to check...

Thanks!


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 21, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I've heard of Giant Eagle but there's not one around here... maybe I can get one of my siblings who lives near one to check...
> 
> Thanks!



Here it's called giant food stores


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok so I've turned the v05 rasberry into a DC. I think.   it started as a Prepoo but after shampooing I realized I didn't need to DC afterwards.If i have to DC its probably down to once a month or 6 weeks.

I mix 10 drops of Sally Neutral Protein Filler into each handful of V05 I apply. Not very scientific measurement know   Been doing this all summer and have increased density and less breakage resulting in better retention.

I don't use any other V05 anymore. Just the raspberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2016)

@DarkJoy 
Hey Lady! Good to see you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh...Speaking of VO5, the Kiwi-Lime Clarifying Conditioner is the only one I buy.


----------



## kim1006 (Oct 7, 2016)

V05 is a great conditioner for the final rinse.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 7, 2016)

Kiwi lime has been bae for a minute, but they had them on sale for 75c so I picked up the strawberry, blackberry sage, and floral sunshine one. The strawberry was good to my hair but I HATE THE SMELL OMG WHY. I haven't tried the other two yet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2016)

I should probably get another bottle of Vo5. That conditioner has great slip and it's a wonderful cowash. My daughter's hair would benefit from the extra moisture.  

My favorite is kiwi lime, but the Strawberry and cream is great too.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 12, 2016)

Today I tried the floral sunshine one. I like it soooo much better than the strawberry. This one will stay in the rotation.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> Hey Lady! Good to see you!


Good to see you too! 


sarumoki said:


> Kiwi lime has been bae for a minute, but they had them on sale for 75c so I picked up the strawberry, blackberry sage, and floral sunshine one. The strawberry was good to my hair but I HATE THE SMELL OMG WHY. I haven't tried the other two yet.


.75 is an awesome price!! The price here has slowly been creeping up. I think its closer to $2 now depending on area. A sale is like 1.25! Still cheap buto sheesh!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

Anybody notice a change in formula to the strawberry? It use to be runny. I use it on dd hair and last 2 bottles it was super thick. Almost like pancake batter . Wasnt as slippy or moisturizing either.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 13, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy Have you looked into V05 conditioners for using as your cheapie? I can't speak for all of the varieties but the four that I have (kiwi lime, blackberry sage, floral sunshine, and strawberry) are all silicone and paraben-free. This thread is what got me into using them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

sarumoki said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Have you looked into V05 conditioners for using as your cheapie? I can't speak for all of the varieties but the four that I have (kiwi lime, blackberry sage, floral sunshine, and strawberry) are all silicone and paraben-free. This thread is what got me into using them.



Oooooo! Many thanks! I'm getting low on some of my conditioners, and I am determined to cut costs. I will check these out. Excited!


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 1, 2016)

They've changed formulas so much, and I cannot find the ones with the better ingredients anywhere anymore. Some of them were literally holy grail dc's at one point in time. Are they the same compny as Tresseme?


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 1, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> They've changed formulas so much, and I cannot find the ones with the better ingredients anywhere anymore. Some of them were literally holy grail dc's at one point in time. Are they the same compny as Tresseme?


Yup! Unilever wreaks everything it touches.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 1, 2016)

I use the V05 Extra Body conditioner and I love it! Mix in some coconut and avocado oil and it is my Holy Grail DC.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 1, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Yup! Unilever wreaks everything it touches.



Fudgecicles :-/
So that's what happened huh? I distinctly remember the silk protein and good stuff being removed altogether. That's really annoying. I'm gonna stop by Dollar Tree on the way home today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2016)

Picked Up: a couple Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioners the other day at the Grocer for $0.79


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 7, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> They've changed formulas so much, and I cannot find the ones with the better ingredients anywhere anymore. Some of them were literally holy grail dc's at one point in time. Are they the same compny as Tresseme?





Sharpened said:


> Yup! Unilever wreaks everything it touches.


Seeeee. i knew it was something .  the thickness and texture are way off. the raspberry and strawberries have changed in the last year. they are not as good....


----------

